# Reptile Show



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

hey people i a have been reading on some posts that there mite be some reptil show coming up

where and when is my question?

im in nottingham


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

People are probably talking about the much loved Doncaster reptile show, on the 26th of June I believe. I wish i could go but unfortunately its about 4 hours away from me


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

is there a website for this as it only 1 hour away from me and i would not mind going


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Davism said:


> is there a website for this as it only 1 hour away from me and i would not mind going


Did a quick google search for you but couldnt find one I'm afraid, I am sure someone else will be able to help


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

*26th June 2011: Doncaster IHS Show
Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:* Untitled Document


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

can any one give me a quick insite to what is goign to be there?

and how mutch it is and can u pay on door?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes you can pay on the door 

2011 IHS Breeders Meetings


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

do you have to be a breader


----------

